# Australian Partner Visa Checklist of Evidence Required



## asc2011 (Feb 21, 2011)

I was hoping for some input on my situation as I know it is one that many of you are all too familiar with....

I am a mid-twenties Canadian who recently lived in Australia for 1.5 years. I met my mid-twenties Australian boyfriend in September 2009 and have been with him every since. I was originally in Australia on a student visa for 6 months but ended up staying an extra year on a working holiday visa. I lived with him at his parents for a total of 5 months. I have since returned to Canada as my w/h visa expired and we are now contemplating our best course of action to be together in Australia. As a recent University graduate I do not qualify for Skilled Migration as I am not a professional in anything on their SOL so we have been looking at the partner visa application. Here is the evidence we have so far:

- Photos of us together from our first date and throughout my time in Australia.
- Personal letters from family and friends (including a police man, a doctor and government employees)
- I lived with him for 5 months, unfortunately our proof is very limited as it was at his parents so we didn't pay any bills. However I do have cards sent to that address and my tax information and flight itineraries that show the address. 
- Travel information from a trip we went on together to Tasmania.
- Receipts from hotels and activities we did together.
- Since leaving Australia we have called and skyped every day. I have taken photos on my computer of our Skype history (for some reason I can't download an excel file of this history anymore..) so been taking photos that show dates and the time the call lasted. We also have his phone records that show him placing international calls to my mobile.
- He is coming to Canada in April for 5 weeks so will collect proof via his flight itineraries, tickets, photos, wedding invitation in both our names etc.

Obviously the thing we are lacking is this 'hard' evidence and the whole 12-months-living together. Our plan:

- When he comes in April we plan on opening a joint bank account here in Canada where every month we will each put some money into it to start saving together. (is that what they are looking for? any recommendations? not sure how he would transfer money from australia to this account...I did email the Australian high commission in Canada and they confirmed that it can be an international bank account)
- Since we don't have the 12months living together, he is thinking of returning to canada in late 2011 on a one year w/h visa so we can live together. The plan would be to find a place and have things like bills and visa statements all come to the same address. *Question*: can it be shared accommodation? Vancouver is a very expensive city and not sure if we will be able to afford our own apartment.... Also, what other kind of proof of living together can we use especially if utilities are including in the rent or go to the landlord?
- Go on some international traveling trips together and continue to save in our joint bank account.

Can anyone advise if this is a good course of action or if we are missing something? We have both spent a lot of time doing research on this visa and reading forums on people's experience and I really don't want to pay +$2000 for the application until I know we have enough evidence to make them happy. Just seems so hard to please them, especially when our relationship is genuine and I would love to start our life together in Australia now instead of what seems like is going to be a few years 

Any feedback and advice would be great as it is very stressful trying to figure out what else we need to do in order to please the Government!!!


----------



## Sapucaia (Aug 18, 2010)

I reckon the quickest and easiest way for you guys is getting a PMV visa but in that means you have to get married in 9 months, unless you can afford going to Australia on a tourist visa and stay here for 12 months gathering enough proof you've been living together. That's what I did. I first came to Oz on a work visa (only for 5 months) and since then, I've been applying for tourist visa (and he's supported me since then). We got a bank account together when we first moved together + ski passes on our names + fly buy cards + virgin blue rewards card + magazines subscription on my name coming to our address + utility bills on both our names + photos with family, etc etc.... 
Regarding skype history, what I did was I sent an email to skype support asking them for my call history from xx to xx (period we've been apart) and they sent me an answer asking for some personal questions just to make sure was myself (security purpose I guess) and they sent me an excell doc. I've attached this to my app but people has been saying it doesn't count much.... still doesn't hurt if you send it. 
There's a post from elkitten and she didn't have much evidence but managed to get her visa linking all information she had (specially on their bank statements). Have a look, it might help you.... Even if your bills are included in the rent, you can still ask your landlord to make an statement saying that... 
Good luck!!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Other than doing the PMV, getting together for at least 12+ months is what you'll need to do for a partner visa and the sticky thread by el kitten will give you some ideas of what is required and do read the Immi Booklet #1.
As for sharing accommodation, that is OK but you'll still want the arrangement whatever it is well documented and then if there are any clubs etc. that you will join, having work references to the address and any correspondence is the type of thing you'll need.
Probably best to save the travel until after you have the 12+ months and if the Aussie guy can get an extension to his WHV for there, all the better.


----------

